# Nightshift Diet



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

Was wondering if somebody could help me come up with a diet for myself but around me working nightshifts, i currently work 5 nights a week 10pm till 7am, i get a dinner break at 1.30am (for an hour) and another small break at 4.30am(half an hour)

My current Diet is something like this

Wake up 8pm, Have a bowl of weetabix (3 of them)

1.30am - A meal in work (usually chips with either pasta,chicken and beans sometimes)

4.30am - A sandwich (Cheese and ham)

7am - finish work get home, Another bowl of weetabix (3again)

Followed by a bacon sandwich or some toast

10.00am before bed i have a snack (sometimes more toast sometimes another bowl of cereal)

11.00 am - Bed

Anyone wanna help lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i did nites for 10 years matey(in the end it sent me all abit weird lol)

youre diet doesnt need to vary from a daytime one and i`ll let someone else trot one out.

what i will say is this-rest more train less-you`ll grow quicker.

doing nites is hard on the body and almost equates to going partying evrynite.

rest rest and then rest some more bud.

if you can change jobs.


----------



## krashslaughta1466867960 (Apr 2, 2009)

Liam_G said:


> Was wondering if somebody could help me come up with a diet for myself but around me working nightshifts, i currently work 5 nights a week 10pm till 7am, i get a dinner break at 1.30am (for an hour) and another small break at 4.30am(half an hour)
> 
> My current Diet is something like this
> 
> ...


I'll throw this back to you mate what do you think of your diet?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I have done nights for the last 3 years and this weekend is my last as ive just got a promotion so no more nights!! I get an hour break in a 12 hour shift so i break these up into 4 15 minutes. Say if i am doing a 6/6 shift il eat a meal around 9 o clock, then 12, then 3, and then a protein shake at about half 5. Just keeps me going really. I also find that the aches i get from training intensify on night shifts, just showing how important rest is.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> I also find that the aches i get from training intensify on night shifts, just showing how important rest is.


amen to that.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

See Cal, im coming around to your way of thinking mate lol


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

krashslaughta said:


> I'll throw this back to you mate what do you think of your diet?


 It could be better, thats why im on ere, for some advice

Ye i noticed i ache alot more on nights but its just something ill have to live with, i work quite a heavy aisle (I work for Tesco by the way!) aswell so its like a double work out!

So any tips ?


----------



## krashslaughta1466867960 (Apr 2, 2009)

Liam_G said:


> Was wondering if somebody could help me come up with a diet for myself but around me working nightshifts, i currently work 5 nights a week 10pm till 7am, i get a dinner break at 1.30am (for an hour) and another small break at 4.30am(half an hour)
> 
> My current Diet is something like this
> 
> ...


Good man you're acknowledging that your diet's not up to scratch. That should make it easier to run the changes. 1stly although I've never worked nights, I'd shoot for the following............

20:00 - Wake Up. 1 scoop Whey Protein. 50/100g Porridge with honey. Probably go with 100g's if your next meal isn't till 01:30.

01:30 - 200g Chicken or Tuna in 2 slices of Wholemeal Bread. Apple. A better option would be 200g Chicken with 50/100g's Rice.

04:30 - Repeat above but with a Banana.

07:00 - 3 eggs whites / 1 whole egg scrambled. No carbs here b4 bedtime.

10:00 - 1/2 scoops Whey Protein (Casein'd be better) mixed with 180/250ml of Skimmed Milk

Not amazing but definately miles better than at present. Lots more lean protein and sufficient carbs. What times and frequency do you train being in nights?


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

I train on tuesdays and thursday mornings around 9.00am, my nights off are tuesday and wednesday

That diet looks good to me


----------

